

Launching a Mac app in 32 languages for less than $250 - AlexeyMK
http://www.hackerparadise.org/blog/2014/11/04/how-current-launched-with-32-languages/

======
appden
I'm the creator of Current, and I'm happy to answer any questions here!

~~~
boolean
1\. Are you doing anything in the server-side?

2\. How long did it take to build the app? (Articles says you've quit your job
in February, since then?)

~~~
appden
1\. I don't have any server-side logic whatsoever. All requests are made
through Facebook.

2\. I did some consulting work early on as well, but I would say I spent at
least 6 months of solid development on the app.

